# Bluebox selber machen - wie?



## cater (7. Februar 2003)

Hi,

wie kann man eine Bluebox selber machen? Was braucht man dazu? PC, DigiCam, TV-Karte, und welches Programm?

Carlo


----------



## brecht (7. Februar 2003)

Die meisten Videoschnittprogramme haben eine funktion um eine bestimmte Farbe zu ersetzen - meist kann man die Farbe sogar frei wählen - es muß also nicht unbedingt blau sein - wichtig ist das du deine Blubox gut ausleuchtest - ich hatte zu dem Thema mal nen guten link, den ich leider aufgrund unserer Systemneuinstallation nicht mehr habe - muß aber unter dem Stichwort Blubox irgendwo hier im Videoforum zu finden sein


----------



## cater (8. Februar 2003)

Wie schnell muss denn der PC sein, damit man das einigermaßen schnell hinbekommt, ich hab mit Videoschnitt noch nie was gemacht, daher hab ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. Februar 2003)

Hi,

die Beste derzeit für Geld erhältliche BlueBox-Software dürfte AvantEdge von Ultimatte sein. Kostet aber leider 1.495 US$

http://www.ultimatte.com

Wichtig für eine saubere Bluebox:
Knallblauer Hintergrund
gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
ausreichender Abstand des Darstellers zur Bluebox-Wand
Gute Ausleuchtung des "Darstellers" mit Führung, Aufhellung, Spitze
Logischerweise sollte der Darsteller nix blaues anhaben.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## brecht (8. Februar 2003)

Die Rechnerleistung ist eigentlich nicht so von bedeutung - je schneller der Rechner desto schneller auch die blueboxberechnung - aber minimum 265 MB RAM und ab 800 Mhz Prozessor aufwärts  alles was darunter ist sollte dann doch nur noch für Office oder sowas verwendet werden. _

Wenn du bei der Ausleuchtung deiner Bluebox nicht pfuscht, reichen die möglichkeiten von Adobe After Effekts aus, und du brauchst keine eigene Software, für das ColorKeying.

Was auch sehr interessant ist , ist ein neues Blueboxsystem, das einem eigentlich die ausleuchtung des Hintergrunds erspart - es handelt sich um einen grauen Spezialstoff, der in den Hintergrund gehängt wird. Dazu kommt noch ein aufsatz für das Kameraobjektiv, der mit blauen LED kreisförmig um das objektiv ausgestattet ist. Der Stoff hat die Eigenschaft, ausschließlich blaues licht zu reflektieren. deshalb hat man dann beim filmen im Hintergrund ein gleichmäßiges blau, obwohl der Stoff Grau ist - die Ausleuchtung geschieht nur über die LED´s und die person im Fordergrund wird extra ausgeleuchtet.


----------



## cater (9. Februar 2003)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Tipps.

Gibt's dazu irgendwelche Bücher oder Tutorials?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich hoffe mal, englisch ist kein Problem für dich?

http://www.seanet.com/Users/bradford/bluscrn.html

Auf der Seite gibts auch Buchtipps. In deutscher Sprache gibts sicherlich einige Bücher zur Fernsehtechnik, wo u.a. auch der "Chroma Key" beschrieben wird. Aber ein deutsches Buch speziell zum "Chroma Key" kenne ich nicht.

Deutschsprachige Bücher zur Fernsehtechnik:

http://www.bet.de/buecher/3-7723-7116-7.htm
http://www.bet.de/buecher/3-540-43974-9.htm

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## brecht (10. Februar 2003)

Hey da ist ja  mein link wieder


----------



## MoMo (16. Februar 2003)

Ich habe mal statt Bluebox Whitewall genommen. Das wäre an und für sich kein Problem gewesen - nur konnte ich es nicht gescheit ausleuchten, sodass viel vom Vordergrund wegging .

@Brecht: *lol*  

MoMo


----------



## Knödelbär (16. Februar 2003)

@ brecht
ist dieser stoff auch für den normalverbraucher erhältlich?
wenn ja, weißt du wo man diesen bekommt?
thx,
knödel


----------



## brecht (16. Februar 2003)

mehr informationen zur abgefahrenen led - spezialstoff  bluebox gibts hier http://www.reflecmedia.com/


----------



## Knödelbär (17. Februar 2003)

juhuu danke!

[edit] ach du sch... das zeug is ja sau teuer.. 
wohl doch nix für mich


----------



## brecht (17. Februar 2003)

ja stimmt das zeug ist sauteuer - ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem Verleiher von dem Ding, damit man das Projektbezogen zumieten kann und dann dem Kunden in Rechnung stellen


----------

